# Check Out My Hot Rod !!!



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

This happened about a month ago, but I figured everyone would love to see these incredible pictures. For no reason my car decided to commit suicide....


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Another Picture:


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Day After:


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, good thing you got out ok.


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, that sucks big time. Hope the insurance thing works out for you. (assuming you have it) It can be a bear to deal with.

My Dad always told me growing up to be sure to pull your car off of the road if it was on fire. We live in a rural area and are surved by a Township based fire department. If you are on the road ways, you will be charged a fee for them to put out the fire. If you are on private land, your insurance will pick up the fee. 

Not sure if it is true in all areas, but I know it is true in rural Wisconsin.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Progressive took care of me and I had a new car one week from the day it happened. Shocked the hell out of me that it went that fast. The car was parked in my driveway and I was not in it at the time it caught on fire. Just went to Krogers to get some things then a half hour later the neighbor is pounding on my door telling me my car is on fire. I'm just lucky I didn't have it in the garage or I would not have a house either...


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

It's those Bolsheviks, or maybe some Al Queda terrorists. Or maybe the Spanish Inquisition. Yep, that's probably it. NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!

http://people.csail.mit.edu/paulfitz/spanish/script.html


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow... lucky you weren't in it at the time! 

What make and model? Looks like a car to avoid.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

That happened to my moms car a few years ago, only in her parking space at work. No damage to herself or any of the cars she was parked around, but she took the rest of the day off work, and we had to go car shopping. 

Glad to hear your ok, and insurance covered it!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!! that sucks!! one of my co-workers at my first job had the same thing happen to his car. He was comming into work for the day, he wasn't even in the store for 5 mins and we saw it out in the parking lot with flames probably 15 feet high!! it was rediculous, it killed the tree that was hanging over it but no damage to anything else around it. the horn was going off and everything, the firefighters said it was most likely an electrical short. 

Glad to hear they replaced your car, you can't beat that.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

t2000kw said:


> It's those Bolsheviks, or maybe some Al Queda terrorists. Or maybe the Spanish Inquisition. Yep, that's probably it. NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!
> 
> http://people.csail.mit.edu/paulfitz/spanish/script.html


I disagree...I think it's the Mexican Reconquistas. Those @$$holes have a history of being nasty and violent. I'm surprised they've moved this far north so quickly.


----------

